# Denon 3808ci powering Monitor Audio Gold Series speakers



## troyriner (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a little concerned that my new Denon 3808ci will not provide enough power to the Monitor Audio GS60 surround speaker system for my media room. I previously had a B&K preamp and 500W amp supplying power to my Klipsh 15" sub and Polk RT3000 powered front speakers, center channel speaker and bipole dipole rear speakers. The system was astonishing for sound quality, but I am concerned that using a lesser receiver that I will still have the great accoustics that I had using a separated preamp and amplifier. I've always heard great responses for Denon but have never owned one yet. Does the 130 watts per channel on the Denon actually put out the designated wattage per channel? I haven't opened the Denon box yet in case that I might change my mind and go buy separates like Sunfire or something similar. Does anyone have any input on this combination??:help:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

First of all, "sonny"... let's get you in the right forum and welcome you... welcome to the Shack!

I suspect that the more realistic 80-100 watts that the Denon will produce will be sufficient for the 90db sensitivity of the GS60's if you are using them for surrounds. However, if you are using them for your mains in your surround system, they are a 6 ohm speaker and may need a bit more power at reference levels to keep the amps from clipping. Ultimately, I am not sure I would trust the Denon at references levels with that speaker... as mains.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Denon will do a fine job if you get yourself an external 2 channel amp to run the mains as the Denon has pre outs. I would be more concerned about your mains and all the soround channels being powered by the Denon. If you release the receivers duty of driving the main two channels you wont have any issues.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I used to own Monitor Audio Gold speakers, and they are pretty easy to drive. I do agree with Sonnie and Tony, that if you plan on listening at reference levels, I would get additional amps, but if you are listening at moderate levels, as most of us do, you should be fine with the Denon receiver.


----------

